# G'day



## thandog (Jul 30, 2014)

G'day all new to kayaking in mackay for 3weeks keen to go out message me if interested


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Gday


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Welcome abroad mate!


----------

